
Hiring Managers what are your favorite websites/apps for finding people to hire? - dwgetjwehg
What new apps are out there?<p>What do you use now? Is it any good?<p>What would you want to see in the future?
======
perseusprime11
Hired.com is really awesome. Check it out.

~~~
dwgetjwehg
What if I need to find a candidate in my geographic area within the next 2
days?

